# Ex „Winston Man” exposes corrupt science behind WHO’s ban on e-cigarettes…



## Alex (20/10/15)

* Ex „Winston Man” exposes corrupt science behind WHO’s ban on e-cigarettes… *



*Ex “Winston Man” David Goerlitz, for 25 years the icon of public campaign against smoking honoured by WHO’s Medal of Honour sent back his medal to General Director of WHO, Margaret Chan. – WHO call to ban e-cigarettes is based on corrupt science, misinformation, and lies! Why WHO has never called for a ban on tobacco?! – ex „Winston Man” explains in his exclusively interview given to eSmoking Association.*




*eSA: Giving back the WHO Medal of Honor is a radical and very strong gesture. Why have you done so?*

*David Goerlitz: *The World Health Medal of Honor was given to me after I quit smoking publicly in 1988 because of my „heroic stand against ” Big Tobacco ( specifically RJ REYNOLDS). I no longer wanted to be the ad man that enticed, encouraged and lured teens to replace those who smoked and prematurely died from smoking caused illnesses at a rate of 434,000 Americans every year. I feel the WHO with their call to BAN Electronic Cigarettes and Vaping Devices is based on Corrupt Science, Junk-Science, Misinformatin, Flawed Studies and lies is a slap in the face of millions of combustible tobacco who are desperately trying to quit. The reason they claim is that it will re-normalize smoking which it does not. I feel by keeping it is contradictory to how e-cigs have helped millions to quit smoking with an alternative to a product that has been proven to be at least 95% less harmful. I wish to not be „guilty by association”



*eSA: But tobaccocontrol is official priority area for the World Health Organization…*

*D.G: *As far back as 1995, the Anti-Tobacco Controllers never called for a ban on tobacco which was obviously due to the powerful tobacco lobby and their inclusion of corroboration by the American Lung Asssociation, American Cancer Society, Campaign for Tobacco Free Kids, then American Legacy Foundation, and CDC. the excuse for not banning deadly tobacco (especially combustible cigarettes) was prohibition does not work. they would rather control and regulate it. That regulation by The FDA did NOT happen until 2009 with Obamas Tobacco Ccontrol Act. Most Anti-tobacco control efforts worldwide were given their marching orders by U.S. For almost 15 year, the Tobacco Companies were culpable in putting on the front of cooperating for their misdeeds while working closely with the US Anti-Tobacco controllers to get a handle on Tobacco Intervention, Prevention, Cessation, and Education. In 1998, the closed door negotiations with 46 Attorney Generals came to a close with the Master Settlement Agreement to pay the states over 246 Billion Dollars in penalties for States to use for prevention, Education, Intervention and Cessation. that was a huge train wreck and failure as states used the Billion Dollar Payout and Windfall for everything but what it was intended for. They initially screamed for this money for the sake of Public Health and „for the children”. Under the guise of Public Health worldwide the WHO went along with it. The WHO has never called for a ban on tobacco as far as I know. They are protecting the profits of Big Tobacco as $246 Billion Dollars MSA penalty is a pimple on the ass of Big Tobacco. Their strategy is to use vaping as a scapegoat until Big Tobacco takes over the monopoly of E-cigs and Vaping.


*eSA: What would be your advice for the WHO regarding e-cigarettes?*

*D.G: *The WHO claims we don’t know what’s in e-cigs and e-liquids. We’ve had 10 years to figure it out. I know, so why don’t they? Our studies along with prominent researchers, scientists, and medical professionals have cleared the way for this product(s) to be used as no one has died, the ingredients for the most part that are used in many, many household products are generally regarded as safe. The fraudulent studies have been debunked as myths, but they fear the loss of Billions of Dollars in tax revenues both here and worldwide. Thats why they are protecting a deadly product that will NEVER BE BANNED.



*eSA: It is only a matter of time until your medal will be delivered to the WHO headquarters. They will have a problem what to do with it. On Facebook, you advised WHO Director, Margaret Chan to ‘’put it where the sun does not shine’’…*

*D.G.: *I was proud when I received the WHO MEDAL FROM Dr. H. Nakajama, Surgeon General C. Everett Koop, and Dr. Ronald Davis from the Office on Smoking and Health. Now I am embarrassed that I helped perpetuate those lies (albeit unknowingly at the time) and really find it has no meaning for me any longer and yes they can shove it medically wherever they’d like.







–

David Goerlitz has been a symbol of struggle against nicotine addiction for 30 years now. Between 1982-1988, he was the Winston cigarettes brand hero. He appeared in over 40 ads, and at the time in the U.S., his popularity outran the Marlboro Man. Unexpectedly, in 1988 he publicly condemned the tobacco industry and launched educational campaigns among young people about the dangers of smoking tobacco. In 1990, he was awarded the WHO Medal of Honor and also honored by American Lung Association and American Cancer Society.







source: http://esmokingassociation.com/ex-w...rupt-science-behind-whos-ban-on-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

